# Have you ever pulled your gun?



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

The title pretty much says it all. I was going to add a poll but didn't want to mess with it. If I did it would pretty much be like this...

1. Yes, I pulled it AND fired it in a hostile situation and it saved my life.

2. Yes, I pulled it but didn't fire it.

3. No, I have never had to pull or fire it in a hostile situation. (Thank God)

If you answer with option 1 or 2, it would be nice if you gave us some context. What happened, when, where, why and what the outcome was. I am especially interested in the outcome. Was there any legal complication after the incident, etc. Of course, any other relevant responses are appreciated.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

No.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry.

We decided a while back to not allow these kinds of threads.

If anyone would like to give you a private response they are more than welcome.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22005


----------

